# Zebralight H501W or H60W, trying to decide which 1



## rorrim (Sep 17, 2009)

I've spent the last two weeks reading CPF reviews to try and figure out which type of light I might want to buy. Way too many choices available, I'd need another couple of months to review everything on CPF. I wanted a small powerful light to carry with me but most small led lights are not going to be much more than 100 lumens. If I want to use it as a emergency light in the car or around the home I would want at least 200, maybe 700+ lumens (if some is good and more is better than too much is just enough!) so it's become obvious that I do need two different types of lights.

I decided to put the 200+ lumen light purchase off for now and just get a good quality carry around to replace the cheap generic Chinese made 9-led (probably 10 lumens) I picked up at HD @ $4.97 for 2 lights. I keep coming back to the Zebralight H501W and H60W since both are small and more than powerful enough for most everyday needs that do not require a hotspot light. I especially like the 2.7 Lumens low setting for the H501W but see that the H60W can drop down to 0.4 lumens, that's way low! (the zebralight.com site says the factory default settings are 110, 15 and 3 lm but this doesn't jive with the levels listed elsewhere for this light, what are the ACTUAL levels?)

The problem is the H60W uses rechargable batt's, I need yet ANOTHER set of rechargable batteries like I need a hole in the head. I have way too many batteries to charge each month now and have a log book just to keep track of the charging schedule, sometimes alkalines simply make life easier. My thinking is that I probably do not need the extra lumens of the H60W and it is larger overall than the H501W. Considering that it's a flood light has anyone found that the H60W's higher pwr is good for more distance or is it still mainly a very good flood light? How far will it cast a usable amt of light? 20', 40'? Define usable.

At the risk of making this an endless thread, what other lights would one compare to the Zebralights for compact size? If I buy one of each to compare them for a couple of weeks, will it be easy to sell the one I don't want here?


----------



## fiorano (Sep 18, 2009)

You answered your own question. 

You said, "I need yet ANOTHER set of rechargable batteries like I need a hole in the head."

Don't put a hole in your head. Get the H501w.


----------



## Lumenz (Sep 18, 2009)

rorrim said:


> I wanted a small powerful light to carry with me but most small led lights are not going to be much more than 100 lumens.



It looks like what you really want is a small, powerful light. Here are some recommendations.

*Nitecore D10: This is an AA light that can get up to 145 lumens.
--this uses common batteries and has a variable brightness control.
*Ra Clicky: This is a CR123A light that can get up to 170 lumens.
--this has a great user interface and could likely be the only light you carry.
*Muyshondt Aeon: This is a CR2 light that can get up to 114 lumens.
--this is a truly tiny light that will disappear in your pocket but has a lot of power and has amazing run time.

But you did ask about the Zebralights... I have an H501 (and H501w) and they work great when you need some flood light. There is absolutely no hot spot whatsoever on these lights. They are great for reading or working on the car if you have car trouble but won't be very good for looking down the road for the lug that fell off your wheel. 

Personally, I carry the Muyshondt Aeon and Zebralight H501 with me at work when I have to be a little dressy and the Ra Clicky after work and on weekends because it is a little bulkier.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 18, 2009)

if you dont need large area illumination, say more than 10' in front of you, the H501W is your choice. I own the H501 and its a great light, can be clipped, worn as a headband as well. changing modes is a snap too. Best of all it runs off 1xAA. However, i must warn you that when i ran it with a NiMH, it just turned itself off when the voltage of the cell dropped, i cannot remember now what the voltage was though.

Its also so light that i can forget i am wearing it as a headband and get strange looks from my family when i walk around the house with it on.

The H60W would be bigger and obviously heavier but with greater flexibility in output levels and runtime. I'm sticking with my H501 (may sell it to get a H501W but will stay with this size though) as i will always have some other light with me.

you can see comparison shots of the H501W and H60W here scroll down to zebralight and just click. Doesnt look to be all that much difference and the warm tint looks really good.


----------



## tankahn (Sep 18, 2009)

Alkalines may not be viable if you use your light for extended period but its the norm for headlamps. I like my H60W, it have enough juice so I won't have to recharge often.


----------



## divine (Sep 18, 2009)

I got a H60W a few weeks ago.

Low, Medium, and High each has 2 brightness settings, when you get to low, you can double click to choose the alternate brightness. It's a pretty nice feature.

I thought 0.4 lumens would be useless with no spot, but it is actually very useful for reading and stuff when it is really dark.


----------



## fareast (Sep 18, 2009)

+1 here for the H60w. It has the highest high, the lowest low and the longest runtimes for a relatively still small light (for 18650) and the neutral tint is important to me. 

and if needed: I can use a Cr123 plus dummy but then again, the h60W has such long runtimes that a few spares will last a _long_ time. 

ps. the 0.4 lumens is indeed really usefull!


----------



## Cataract (Sep 18, 2009)

If you're goin camping, get the warm/neutral version, unless you don't mind using your face as a bug zapper.


----------



## Mikellen (Sep 18, 2009)

divine said:


> I got a H60W a few weeks ago.
> 
> Low, Medium, and High each has 2 brightness settings, when you get to low, you can double click to choose the alternate brightness. It's a pretty nice feature.
> 
> I thought 0.4 lumens would be useless with no spot, but it is actually very useful for reading and stuff when it is really dark.


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## rorrim (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies concerning the Zebralights. I've also checked out the other lights that were suggested. And I've started looking for sellers for the Zebralight and found illuminationgear's web site. I see from an old CPF post that in the past they offered a discount, anyone know if they still do? Are there any other zebralight sellers in the US that you like doing business with? I can't see ordering the Zebralight from China if it will take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Lumenz (Sep 22, 2009)

Check out the CPF specials page here.

GoingGear is a good retailer. You get 10% off with the discount code plus free shipping.


----------



## big vin (Sep 22, 2009)

I got my h60w a month ago or something, came in after only 5 days (china to The Netherlands!). Love it, the lowlow is very usefull for reading while high high is powerfull enough to search throug an entire grassfield to look for my keys 

about the baterys: i would buy one that uses 18650's, you are going to need those anyway for your second light. The lithiums are the way to go for runtime and they stay full for a very long time when you dont use them.

a simple MTE ssc p7 light from DX with two modes will fullfill your other needs for only something like 38$ incl. shipping, and you can use the same set of battery's. Just my advice....


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 22, 2009)

:welcome: I tried PM'ing you, but no go..
not sure what old CPF post you found - I just started my site a month ago... (put CPF your name in comments for discount)

*H501* if you want smaller/lighter and use AA form factor including rechargeables (nimh, nicd, or li-ion).
*H60* if you want longer runtimes and brighter. But need 18650 li-ion rechargeable - you don't mention if you have a li-ion charger, so you'd need that too?
*Cool* for mostly urban/indoor use, *Warm* for mostly rural/outdoor use
:thumbsup:

There are very few ZL dealers - as the $ margins are just not there, so I do it more as a service to those want faster delivery. 

Note: if this becomes a sales/dealer advertising thread it will get locked down.



rorrim said:


> Thanks for the replies concerning the Zebralights. I've also checked out the other lights that were suggested. And I've started looking for sellers for the Zebralight and found illuminationgear's web site. I see from an old CPF post that in the past they offered a discount, anyone know if they still do? Are there any other zebralight sellers in the US that you like doing business with? I can't see ordering the Zebralight from China if it will take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## rorrim (Sep 22, 2009)

lebox97 said:


> :welcome: not sure what old CPF post you found - I just started my site a month ago... (put CPF your name in comments for discount)
> 
> There are very few ZL dealers - as the $ margins are just not there, so I do it more as a service to those want faster delivery.
> 
> Note: if this becomes a sales/dealer advertising thread it will get locked down.



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181841 is the post, it looks like it started in 07-27-2004, unknown how often it is updated but the thread was last added to this month. It's a good idea to have one thread with dealers listed so people searching for such can find what they want quickly, but it would need to be updated often as I'm sure it would change.

I understand profit margins ad nauseam, I worked in grocery retail for a long time. It's tough for a business to survive on small margins and low sales volume. I also appreciate fast turn arounds, not always needed, but in this case it made the difference for me, not the discount.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 2, 2009)

Lumenz said:


> GoingGear is a good retailer. You get 10% off with the discount code plus free shipping.




They have sent my H60w and I expect that it will arrive in the next few days. Hopefully my 4 new 2600mAh cells will turn up from AW pretty quickly (they usually do, AW gets stuff out pretty fast). Next weekend I'll be going camping so I look forward to trying out my new Zebralight.

I already have an H501 and I used it the last time I went camping. But it is so small and light that I would happily use something a bit bigger. I figure 2600mAh should be appreciably better than 750mAh (close to 3.5x as much capacity) - so the H60w will get a really good run time for any given output.

I'll take a couple of spare cells anyway - I have battery holders that look suspiciously like flashlights.


----------



## Mundele (Oct 11, 2009)

Cataract said:


> If you're goin camping, get the warm/neutral version, unless you don't mind using your face as a bug zapper.



So insects are less attracted to the "warm" tints than to the standard ones?


----------



## seestuff (Nov 20, 2009)

Timely thread for me. I was just under my house this week in the crawlspace sweating copper and brass fittings to install my outdoor hot & cold sill faucet. I was using my Energizer led headlamp that was a gift a couple of years ago. It's better that nothing, but I was reminded whille in such a tight space that I'd really like a warm white flood headlamp that's bright.

It just happens that my wife also asked me this week what I'd like for Christmas from her parents. And now I've got just the thing in mind. The H510w looks to be just right. It's a multi-purpose bright light, warm white, flood, comes with a simple light-weight headband, and utilizes the most common battery in the world. I have a LaCrosse BC-900 charger and a bunch of AA Duracell LSDs, so I can just use what I've already got.
I knew that if I just scanned the pages of CPF, I would find the latest and greatest light to serve my purpose. I've got a Fenix light that uses the same emmitter and I love it.

Now I just need to get the exact web page for purchase into my mother-in-law's email. And somehow get my wife to emphasize to her mom not to do the "Oooo, I found one just like it for less" substitution. Its' gonna be tough enough to have to wait for my new headlamp, as opposed to just buying it today. But to get some compromised immitation after waiting would just suck. And hopefully Illumination Gear will let her use my CPF membership discount.

I'm tempted to go for the H60w, but then I'd have to do all the reasearch for the best batteries and the best charger and then buy the new stuff. Besides, I'm probably pushing the limit with the $60 H510w gift suggestion. Not that my in-laws are cheap, they just think it's silly to spend that much on a flashlight. It's nice to visit CPF and see that I'm not alone in my flashaholism. I guess I can always get a H60w later. The fact is that I've been flirting with the idea of getting a rearclicky-superbright-warm-thrower and a 18650 li-ion rechargeable set-up. I just haven't taken the time to do the research on the best stuff to get.


----------



## one2tim (Nov 20, 2009)

if you plan on more flashlights then go ahead and get that pila charger and a bunch of aw rc123, 18650 2600mAh plus the h60w. Once you have those batteries and charger your ready and set for anything. Rechargebels is the way!


----------



## Linger (Nov 20, 2009)

seestuff said:


> It's better that nothing, but I was reminded whille in such a tight space that I'd really like a warm white flood headlamp that's bright.


Hello,
I'm a huge proponent of the H501. Hardly larger than the battery, powerful, excellent beam.

I've also done a lot of renovation and yard work in the dark. H501 just doesn't cut it. Sure I can still see the pencil line under the lazer guide of my circular saw, but I could use more light.
a neutral/warm quark (on 3.7v lithium battery) with fenix diffuser on a head-band is great. Try the quark prism kit for the warm quark and it may be a winner. On my table right now is a P7 flanked by two P4's that I'm planning on putting together for a headmounted light. Again, I totally encourage you to get the Zebra because it is great. I am just sharing my hours of work in the dark - get more light. (even tripod mounted 250w halogens can't go everywhere...)


----------



## seestuff (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I guess I may still drop the hint for the H501w from the in-laws. If I get it as a gift, I'm not out anything. And I think this will be a good go-to light-weight headlamp and I can utilize the Duraloop set up I already have.

But now I'm getting that itch again for a total rechargeable solution for high performing lights. one2tim & Linger, since you nudged me in that direction again I've been reading up on rechargeable Lithium batteries here at CPF. I found this informative thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248796&highlight=18650+charger
which linked to this very informative thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201375 
which I've just started to try to digest all the info.

And what that's made me realize is that I should be looking at the operating voltage when considering a new light since I'd like to have a rechargeable solution. Although I like my Fenix P1D alot, I now can see that it's voltage sensitivity at 3V limits me to using a lower power density rechargeable battery (LiFePO4) as opposed to a higher power density battery like LiCoO2. What draws me to LED lights over incandescents is efficiency. And for me, once the marketplace provided a warm white LED solution, the contest between LED and incan was over. So I'd like to make sure my power source is also efficient.

And from your suggestions and other reading I've done here, it seems that the Pila IBC is the most highly recommended charger to get. And I see that protected rechargeable batteries from "AW" are recommended. Are these also the best value for quality investment?


----------



## yowzer (Nov 24, 2009)

I have an H50 (And a H501w on the way), and played a bit with somebody's H60 over the weekend. For my purposes (Backpacking and camping) the smaller size and lighter weight of the AA models works better, but for around the house or jobsite task lighting, I think I'd go with the H60, where the larger size doesn't matter as much -- assuming that getting a new battery type isn't going to be too much of a hassle (It probably would for me; I try to stick with AA and AAA just to keep life simple.)


----------



## esafuyas (Nov 24, 2009)

You answered your own question. 

You said, "I need yet ANOTHER set of rechargable batteries like I need a hole in the head."

Don't put a hole in your head. Get the H501w.


----------



## PsychRN (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got my 501...ordered from Tod @ illuminationgear.com on 12/1; got it today!

And Tod has the patience of Job,for answering my  rookie questions.

It's everything I expected....and less!

_This thing is TINY! Barely bigger'n my Maratac AAA._

Less weight,less bulk,less batteries,less hassle.Extremely efficient,as best I can tell so far.

So my Princeton went :wave:to eldest son; the Petzl went :wave:to youngest son.They were grateful,but I caught them both fondling the 501...:shakehead

And I'm on standby,'til the new ?SC30's? using 123A's arrive.

Don't know anything about the H60W (except what I've learned by "lurking" here) but I really,really like the 501 !

----PsychRN :devil:


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 4, 2009)

PsychRN said:


> Don't know anything about the H60W (except what I've learned by "lurking" here) but I really,really like the 501 !



I have both and I can tell you that the H60w is similar to the 501 - remarkably small - it doesn't seem that much bigger than the 18650 cell that it holds. It does have more brightness though and the 'w' stands for warm tint which is more pleasing in colour and works better in the woods with the greens and browns looking much nicer under the warmer tint. It makes me want to replace my 501 with a 501w.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 4, 2009)

PsychRN said:


> So my Princeton went :wave:to eldest son; the Petzl went :wave:to youngest son.They were grateful,but I caught them both fondling the 501...:shakehead



You need to sit them down and have The Talk soon. They're growing up fast!


----------



## PsychRN (Dec 5, 2009)

Appreciate the input,KiwiMark!

The downside (for me!) is: I'm colorblind; specifically to greens/browns:candle: so I went with the 'regular' 501,for the slight edge in lumens.

And to yowser:

Instead of 'The Talk'  , I gave them 'The Look' ; both sons are over 

30.... and know better than to try making off with my :nana: new toy!

----PsychRN :devil:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 5, 2009)

I have also both by now, in warm tint. The only difference between the two in output is the highest Level, which is a lot brighter. I still haven't tested outside, but I would tend to say that the H501(w) will be enough for most users.

I immediately realized why I was disappointed by the H60w, in comparison to the H501w, and I could have known : The beam is exactly the same! I don't know what I expected, as the angle doesn't change from one on the other!

The differences between the two are :

- Bigger size and more weight for the H60
- Longer runtime for the H60
- 6 levels for the H60 instead of 3 for the H501
- Lower Low and higher High for the H60

I do't mind having both as I'm a geek, but I advise potential buyers to check if they really need the H60(w), before they buy. The difference in weight is noticeable (105 grams with an AW 18650 against 75 grams for the H501w with a Panasonic Infinium, probably under 60 grams with an L91) while the High is also noticeably brighter...


----------



## Mark620 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the 
H501
H60W

The strange thing is : in dark colored areas the H501 seems brighter.:thinking:

__________________
My spare battery holders are flashlights too.


----------



## skyfire (Dec 8, 2009)

i have the h501 in cool and warm, and after playing with them, i decided to keep the warm version, and wrap up the cool tint as a gift.

outdoors at night the cool version is brighter but not by much,
but for its intended close range useage i find the warm tint to be much easier to the eyes, and makes out more detail.

concerning the modes, since i use it with regular alkalines, low is useless to me, it is far too dim. i use it on high most the time, and occasionally on med.


----------



## seestuff (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I've gone and done it. I've ordered and received my new Pila IBC charger. And I've ordered a few 18650s from AW, they're on the way.

Also my in-laws have not requested a Christmas gift list. So I've decided I'm going to buy one of these myself. Now I don't need to be shy about the choice between H501w & H60w based on price.

I'm kinda leaning towards the H60w. I could pay ~30% more and have ~60% more weight on my head to get ~95% more light at max output. And the H60w's runtime at 157lm output is only ~13% less than the H501w's 80lm max. Of coarse if I do a closer comparison (H501w's 80lm max vs H60w's 91lm), then the H60w has ~100% more runtime.

The biggest drawback to the H60w that I'm seeing is the ~60% more weight on my head. But I don't really see the weight difference being a fatigue problem. Is there something I'm not thinking of here?


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 14, 2009)

seestuff said:


> The biggest drawback to the H60w that I'm seeing is the ~60% more weight on my head. But I don't really see the weight difference being a fatigue problem. Is there something I'm not thinking of here?



I don't think that the H60w is all that heavy, but also you don't have to wear it on your head - you could always clip it onto a pocket or collar or whatever.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 14, 2009)

I have both an H50 and an H60 and once on my head I can't tell any difference in weight. They are both actually quite light weight, especially compared to most headlamps that require more batteries and have a separate battery box on the back of the head. 

Make your choice based on the brightness you prefer and whether or not you want to use 18650 batteries.


----------



## seestuff (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't mean to imply that having 3.5oz of gear on my head is some big imposition. I was speaking more in relative terms. I used to have a Streamlight Headlamp that had 5mm leds that I'm sure weighed at least 4oz, and I was never bothered with the weight of that one. It was the weak light and amount of protrusion from my forehead that bothered me.

I was only referring to the additional weight of the H60w as a 'drawback' or 'con' relative to all the 'pros' over the H501w.

I have 18650s on the way and I like the idea of having more brightness options, so the H60w is looking pretty good.


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 14, 2009)

I ended up getting a H501. I liked the beam and the build quality so much I have ordered a second one so I can use one in headlamp form and the other in pocket clip form. I have also decided I like the idea of a 18650 Zebralight with mega run times so come January I will be ordering a H60 as well. I guess I just couldn't decide between the two... 

A new convert to Zebralights has been born! :twothumbs


----------



## seestuff (Dec 18, 2009)

Got my H60w today. Could hardly wait till dark to check it out.
First impression: IMPRESSIVE!
It didn't feel cumbersome on my head. Nice light. I wish I would have had this when I was working in the crawlspace under my house.
The "w" refers to warm color temperature but it seems more neutral than warm to me by today's standards. It _is_ warm relative to my Fenix P1D Q5 and I really like the color rendering.

I think I'm gonna like this light alot. I hope I don't have any issues with failure or the lens leaking like a few I've read about.


----------



## psychbeat (Dec 18, 2009)

Im a bit on the fence too as I already have a throwy bright headlamp (p4-ed brunton L3) but Id like a smaller headlamp with a lower low and warm tint for reading etc. I was thinking of clipping it to the L3 or my shirt for around camp and for reading in my tent etc.
Id kinda like to get a throwy single 18650 handheld to compliment the the zebra and just use the big ole 4aa(or 4 c) L3 for bike riding....
FIRST I need to save sum$ and research for another few weeks
(ie procrastinate and read CPF all day!!!!!!)
any idea when the H61s are coming out?!
that would be my perfect all around HL I think....


----------



## magnum70383 (Jun 14, 2012)

edit - I'm so sorry.... posted in the wrong thread!


----------

